# Factory Says "600 rounds to break in a P232"



## gunsmith (Mar 27, 2011)

I just bought a new sig p232, and it is jamming every third round. I contacted the Sig Sauer service center and they told me it will clear up after 600 rounds. They recommended Speer Gold dots at $45 a box.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I had no problems with my Sig P232 except for a spongy trigger return.

I called Sig and they told me to remove the grips and see if the rubber on the grips were snagging the trigger . 

They were, so I sanded the inside of my grip and have never had another problem. :anim_lol:

Mine shoots fine and I don't believe I've got 600 rounds through it yet.:smt082

I think I'd send it back to Sig and let them fix it.

:smt1099


----------



## RUT (Aug 28, 2008)

>>Factory Says "600 rounds to break in a P232<<

Yikes... and I thought Kahr was bad at 200 rounds!!


----------



## gunsmith (Mar 27, 2011)

RUT said:


> >>Factory Says "600 rounds to break in a P232<<
> 
> Yikes... and I thought Kahr was bad at 200 rounds!!


The normal person shoots 600 rounds a year .... The Sig P232 is an unreliable expensive nightmare


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

@ gunsmith

I doubt that the average shooter even shoots 600 a year.

The P232 is not unreliable and is a fine gun. IMHO

Why would you say that?
:smt1099


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

gunsmith said:


> The normal person shoots 600 rounds a year .... The Sig P232 is an unreliable expensive nightmare


I'll agree about the normal person shooting 600 rounds.

BUT, I DISAGREE with statement about unreliable!!!! 

I own a number of SIG's and they shot great right out of the box.... :smt1099
(I do not own a P232 but will in the future, I like the stainless!) :smt083

I recommend a good cleaning and then some FMJ ammo.

Lateck,


----------



## RUT (Aug 28, 2008)

>>I doubt that the average shooter even shoots 600 a year.<<

On the other hand, if you're a clay shooter that's a mere drop in the bucket. :mrgreen:


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Nine times out of ten, a gun that won't cycle is because it is not being supported enough to facilitate cycling. Now, not knowing the OP's skill level, I'm going to make a suggestion. 

OP, find someone who's a skilled shooter and have them shoot your pistol. If it is still having issues, there may be a problem.

Also, are you using factory magazines or aftermarket magazines? If they are aftermarket (aka not Sig magazines), dump them and try again with the factory mags.

Are you using re-manufactured ammo or new factory ammo? (there's a difference. Just because you bought it at a retail outlet does not mean it's factory.) Any factory ball ammo should feed fine for the break in process. THEN shoot the high dollar stuff and use it for defense. Practicing with ball ammo is really about the only way you can afford to shoot a gun these days.

As for if people shoot 600 a year... if you want to become proficient with a pistol (and that means better than the average person who thinks they know everything about women, guns and cars just because they're a man), you need to shoot FAR more than 600 rounds a year. It's a skill, if you don't use it, you lose it... fast.

Best of luck wringing this problem out. Don't give up so soon. Sometimes it's the smallest change weather it be in skill set or equipment that will make all the difference.


----------



## gunsmith (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks Mr zhurdan

I did the magazine thing, I use federal ball ammo, but the real problem lies in a machining mistake in the breech face ... sooner or later the Sig P232 later models need to be recalled


----------



## Always-Vigilant (May 17, 2011)

*Gunsmith = Theskunk on the P232*

The Sig P232 is an excellent high quality pistol in the hands of experienced shooters. I have never had a failure to feed issue of any kind. The issue here is that GUNSMITH a.k.a TheSkunk on other forums have been bashing the Sig P232 for what appears to be years. I would not take seriously the opinions of the Gunsmith aka Theskunk.


----------



## gunsmith (Mar 27, 2011)

Always-Vigilant said:


> The Sig P232 is an excellent high quality pistol in the hands of experienced shooters. I have never had a failure to feed issue of any kind. The issue here is that GUNSMITH a.k.a TheSkunk on other forums have been bashing the Sig P232 for what appears to be years. I would not take seriously the opinions of the Gunsmith aka Theskunk.


The sig p232 has no slide lock, and is prone to double feeding. It's strickly a range gun, and a dangerous gun to clear a jam


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

The Sig 232 has been in production since the late 1970s. I would think that any mechanical issues would have been addressed by now. 

Personally I don't see any advantage it enjoys over the Walther PPK/PPKs, which has been in continuous production since the early 1930s and has a sterling reputation for reliability. I would (did) take the Walther over the Sig.

I suspect the 600 round break in has more to do with forcing the shooter to have some experience before sending it back. Since a gun of this size and caliber is often purchased by first time gun onwers they may have a point. If, in fact, the cause is limp-wristing the 600 rounds would be sufficient to learn to grip the weapon more athoratively. Sending it back, if the cause is limp wristing, will accomplish nothing but anger the customer and cost the customer and Sig for packing and shipping. If I were the manufacturer I would enclose a video with the weapon showing that it chambers and ejects and fires reliably, so that the buyer knows that it is either the ammo or the shooter that is causing the problems. I would certainly do this with a weapon that was returned and found to be manufactured within specifications.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

MMMMM, 600 rounds to break it in? Recoil spring or magazine problem most likely.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Packard said:


> The Sig 232 has been in production since the late 1970s. I would think that any mechanical issues would have been addressed by now.
> 
> Personally I don't see any advantage it enjoys over the Walther PPK/PPKs, which has been in continuous production since the early 1930s and has a sterling reputation for reliability. I would (did) take the Walther over the Sig.
> 
> I suspect the 600 round break in has more to do with forcing the shooter to have some experience before sending it back. Since a gun of this size and caliber is often purchased by first time gun onwers they may have a point. If, in fact, the cause is limp-wristing the 600 rounds would be sufficient to learn to grip the weapon more athoratively. Sending it back, if the cause is limp wristing, will accomplish nothing but anger the customer and cost the customer and Sig for packing and shipping. If I were the manufacturer I would enclose a video with the weapon showing that it chambers and ejects and fires reliably, so that the buyer knows that it is either the ammo or the shooter that is causing the problems. I would certainly do this with a weapon that was returned and found to be manufactured within specifications.


The 232 was a replacement for the 230, back around the mid-90s. The _230 _dates back to the mid-late 70s, not the 232.

As for the 232 in general, it is most certainly not "a range gun" only and has been quote popular for carry my many. Is every gun without a slide stop "dangerous" is a Makarov, PPK, HkP7 (there might as well not be a slide stop has hard as that thing is to work), Keltec P3AT or anything else of that basic design? True the lack of a slide stop makes it harder to clear a double feed, but I don't think it makes a gun any more "dangerous" than anything else.

"gunsmith" has a lemon of a gun, that sucks, it happens. But ranting and raving about how and entire line of pistols is crap due to a singular experience is pretty absurd and is growing tiresome.

Going to go ahead and lock this one as it's pretty damn pointless.

Gunsmith...sorry to hear about your troubles, I don't know if you still have the gun or not, if you do I'd suggest calling Sig back and talking with the customer service managers and get it sent in, other than that you can fix it yourself since you claim to be a gunsmith and move along since all you seem to want to post about is Sig and their deficiencies. Like I've told you elsewhere, start contributing in other areas of the forum and establish a presence or keep quiet.


----------

